# wine cellar express...



## Darryl (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi all... I had a local wine maker show and tell me about this product, and I wanted to see if any of you have tried it??? He is sold on the product, but I don't know!!!!
www.*winecellarexpress*.com/ 


Thanks for the help,


----------



## Scott (Apr 21, 2009)

Nope haven't tried it, but looks like it would be a nice coaster!


----------



## uavwmn (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks like a nice decorative coaster. IMO it would be nothing more than that......a coaster.


----------



## JimCook (Apr 21, 2009)

Like most gadgets, one must ask oneself, "If this were really the 'Fountain of Youth' for aging wines, then why isn't it used universally throughout the industry." In a recent issue of WineMaker magazine, Alison Crowe was asked about these kinds of 'tools' for instantly and perfectly aging wine. She noted the same sentiment and it is general consensus that these things are merely gadgets. 


- Jim


----------



## cpfan (Apr 21, 2009)

I have never used one of these. However, I have spoken to several people who have. All of them felt that it improved the wine. A couple were rather sceptical when they first received the product. In fact, one waited several months before actually trying it. But sceptical or not, they liked the results.


STeve


----------



## Wade E (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome cpfan, I too have never used 1 and maybe the thing really works but I dought it! Looks pretty though, I can use a new paper weight!


----------



## PeterZ (Apr 22, 2009)

Magnets have been touted for everything from keeping algae out of your swimming pool to corrosion prevention to fuel mileage increases to (now) wine. There is only one way to test the efficacy. Take two identical bottles of wine, apply it to one, and do a blind tasting. Methinks the placebo effect is hard at work here.


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2009)

PeterZ,
Right on. This "gadget" has been around for years. That enough says something. It don't work



I would rather "age" my wine.
Once you get into winemaking and start to get a "wine cellar" then there is no rush to bottle.


----------



## uavwmn (Apr 22, 2009)

cp, maybe if I drink enough wine, it may appear that the "coaster" is actually aging the wine as I drink!!


----------



## Dean (Apr 22, 2009)

I believe that most products like this are "snakeoil", and what people are tasting is a placebo effect. However, there is one product that actually does work.

The Vinturi

This is a very quick decanter. Friends who are Sommelliers swear by this thing, so I put a lot of stock in that. BTW, you would NOT believe what some top Sommelliers do to wine to make it "Nice". Some of them whip it up in a blender, microwave the bottle for a bit (20 seconds), you name it.


----------



## JimCook (Apr 22, 2009)

A friend of mine had given me a Vinturi - it 'bubbles' the wine like Dean said - rapidly aerating/decanting it. The effect is much better if the glass is immediately consumed, as a control glass next to a treated glass seem to head back to the same point over a little time and/or with equal swirling. Plus, it makes funny 'slurping' sounds as it works and you can actually see the air coming in through the device (using the Venturi effect of a liquid passing by a thin tube to create suction, the wine literally sucks air into itself). 


- Jim


----------



## wctisue (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a magnet. I use it all the time.


When you first bottle the wine it DOES make a difference. We have blind tasted several times to confirm the effect of the magnet. Wine tastes softer, smoother, nicer after being on the magnet.


We can't tell a difference if we put wine on the magnet if it has been in the bottle for several months. So, I think this is a real short cut if you want to drink the wine fairly quickly after putting it in the bottle. (Say the next 20 minutes or so!)


Wayne


----------



## WineBear (Jun 16, 2009)

The world today is always in such a hurry up mode, and now Wine? Part of the experince of wine making is to wait and see what time can do and the tasting along the way.(anyway, for my wife and I it is). I guesswe just like to do things more the old fashion way, relax and enjoy the whole thing. But it would make a good paper weight. lol


----------

